# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  j5

## aboutrika

اريد روم سامسونج j500 جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

